# Aorta clarification



## amylis1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello


Looking for a  dx code for calcified thoracic aorta??

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## j.monday7814 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think 440.0 would be most appropriate. I found it looking under calcification in the index and then to aorta since there isn't a listing specifically for the thoracic aorta. I think this code is meant to cover any narrowing within the aorta from the abdominal to thoracic to the ascending....all of the above.


----------

